# Found pigeon with head trauma and I need help!



## spartan8029 (Apr 8, 2015)

So I found this poor guy in my yard with a large dried scab on the left side of his head and the eye on the same side is affected even though there isn't any direct trauma. It looks like it might have been shot by a bb since he looks healthy and has no other problems besides the head area. 
I've had him for 3 days now and today when I tried to get him to fly, he was only able to fly in a circle and fell to the ground when he tried landing on a tree. I don't know what to do with it and I can't afford to take it to a vet. Does anybody have any advice on what I should do?


----------



## dablondechrisy (Oct 6, 2014)

*Poor Baby*

I'm not sure if I can be much help. Just hang in there someone will come along to help with more knowledge then me.
Does the bird eat and drink normal?
Does it seem like it has any brain damage?
As far as the wound I would try to keep it clean. I can't tell from the picture how deep it is. If it's scabbed over I would let it be for now.
Can you bring it in the house to keep it safe?
If you leave the poor baby outside it will not survive if a predator comes around like a cat or hawk plus it would be better for it to heal. Just put it in a small box that has enough room to have food and water close by it.
As far as trying to get it to fly I wouldn't try to have it fly it might hurt it worse. The poor thing needs a safe place to heal before it tries to fly again.
Let me know how it's going please and thank you so much for trying to help this poor pigeon.


----------



## spartan8029 (Apr 8, 2015)

He's in a box inside with food and water. I don't think it's eating but i did get it to drink some water but I don't think it's enough.


----------



## dablondechrisy (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you for taking him in the house.
What are you giving him for food?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this dove.

Please follow these first responder guidelines. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

If the bird is not eating or drinking on its own you will need to hydrate and feed as it may sucumb to dehydration/starvation. Do not try to make the bird fly.

Here is a link on handfeeding a sick/injured bird. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm *


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for rescuing the poor thing. Hope he will respond with food and water and protectio. Our bird was nearly decapitated when we found her and she is fine now. Pigeons are tough and respond to good care so thank you for helping the bird to heal.


----------



## spartan8029 (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't have time for all of that, does anybody have any recommendations on facilities or groups in Kansas? I don't want this thing to suffer but I have too many other things to do. If I can't find someplace to take it, I'm going to either have to release it or shoot it. I don't want to do either but I don't know what else to do.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If you google wildlife rescue groups in KS you might find someone who can help. I don't know where you live so don't know which is close to you. Please make sure they treat pigeons and don't just euthanize them. A few minutes of your time is very valuable but so is the bird's life.


----------



## spartan8029 (Apr 8, 2015)

I live in Wichita, KS and I haven't found anything online that I can tell will take injured feral pigeons.


----------



## spartan8029 (Apr 8, 2015)

Now his head is twisted in crazy directions, his wings are not folding and he can't stand up, this really sucks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That's sad, it is a wild dove, not a feral pigeon. try to look up wildlife rehabbers near you and give them a call to help. Tell them it's a mourning dove.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

CBL said:


> What kind of a thing is that to say, WHY would u even bother in the first place to take this bird if you have NO desire to help? At the very least BOTHER and make time to find someone who can help it, dont THREATEN to shoot it or toss it out like garbage, I cant believe there is someone on the planet who could care less and say such a thing, call a humane society and dont tell me you dont have one where you are, at least if its gonna die it wont be by YOUR hand and it will be humane. Hopefully they will care a bit more and rehab it for release.
> 
> Unbelievable. You know what I think of you for that comment.......u dont want to know. And now I wont read ANY more on this post or link. Hopefully you find your 'time or compassion to reconsider your comment'


I think if he thinks this dove needs euthanasia and is willing to stand up to do it then he's braver than me. I think it's irresponsible for you to bash this person,he or she is there and we are not. They should do what they think best and is only upset thinking of this dying bird. Let's move on. Hopefully he founds some real help.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

CBL said:


> Spirit, that tells me ALOT about YOU too if you think SHOOTING a bird that is in need is ok AND or tossing it back out for a sure death, so whats your story??? Again UNBELIEVABLE both of you.


Euthanasia IS humane when an animal needs it, you are not there nor am I to judge. As said move on. No room for immaturity at this point.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> *Thank you for helping this dove.
> 
> Please follow these first responder guidelines. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html
> 
> ...


Spartan this post I hope was helpful to you. Sorry for the detour of your thread, hopefully skyeking gave you what you needed at the time. Sorry you were scared off as when that happens there is no one to help. Good luck if the bird is still alive.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*We do not condone any talk in regards to euthanasia on this forum (it is against forum rules), however, that is no reason to insult anyone and we do not know what exactly has happened to the bird or extent of injuries. 

The bird definitely needs a licensed wildlife rehabber or avian vet to determine what options are left. Euthanasia may be the only option or not at this point, but must be done by a professional, only they can determine this. 

Insulting comments just doesn't get anyone anywhere, it just derails the whole topic. CBL, please refrain from any more insulting comments, the author of this thread, just needed to be reminded about forum rules, no further. The bird needed a vet for further exam and to make that decision.

I will close this thread if spartan doesn't respond.*


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

This forum is all about point/counterpoint discussions between our members. It is our life blood to allow open discussions between them. If a person is unwilling to listen to and respond to other people's opinions, or think that only their opinion matters, it might be time for that individual to leave. 

Having said that, please stop this back and forth bickering and get back to "helping" others that ask for it. Instead of going off on each other.

Thank you both!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

CBL said:


> What kind of a thing is that to say, WHY would u even bother in the first place to take this bird if you have NO desire to help? At the very least BOTHER and make time to find someone who can help it, dont THREATEN to shoot it or toss it out like garbage, I cant believe there is someone on the planet who could care less and say such a thing, call a humane society and dont tell me you dont have one where you are, at least if its gonna die it wont be by YOUR hand and it will be humane. Hopefully they will care a bit more and rehab it for release.
> 
> Unbelievable. You know what I think of you for that comment.......u dont want to know. Hopefully you find your 'time or compassion to reconsider your comment'


*This is the post I am referring to, they needed only a reminder of forum rules, and they did mention they didn't want the bird to suffer further.

Let's get back to helping members.*


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I understand, I simply found it hard to believe that shooting it was humane or necessary when they can hand it over to a multiple of organizations or even a member close by. To shoot it is what riled me up. But I get your gist. Next time. Will simply report it and say nought.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Perhaphs is too late and the bird will die, as you describe his symptoms worsening.


Anyway:

If you decide to take care for this bird, he/she needs urgently warm liquid food, baby bird exact formula from Kaytee. Also he/she must be placed in a warm but not hot environment, ideally on an electric pad, away of air drafts and in a dark and quiet place. 

He/she must be given amoxicillin for few days to rule out the danger of infection from wound. Dosage I think should be like 30 mg / day. During treatment and afterward he/she must be given B vitamins, probiotics and if possible hepatoprotective supplements. All these strenghten the organism.

If the bird becomes more stable, shift on solid food, special pigeon seed mix.




If you don't have the time to do these, try to find somebody in your area who has the time and wilingness to do this and show him/her these indications. Enter on a local internet forum or try to figure out who would likely be interested to do this and how can you find this person.


----------



## spartan8029 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for people who actually helped me. I've had this bird for 3 days and I did my best. There are no places around me that takes feral pigeons, only raptors and migratory birds. I can't afford to pay medical costs for a wild bird I found, I have 2 100lb dogs that eat a lot and I take care of a handicapped parent. I apologize if i sounded heartless but clearly if I didn't care about the bird I wouldn't have searched online, took the time to register an account and then post asking for help. The bird ended up twitching nonstop and it hurt my heart to watch it. I did end up doing what was necessary, but only because it had to be done. He was wrapped and buried with dignity. I'm a grown man who's seen alot of **** and now I have tears rolling down my face because of the entire ordeal, negative comments included. 

Thank you to everyone who helped, I posted my location a few times hoping someone would offer a home but that didn't happen. I honestly wished the little guy would have made it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

For future, that was a mourning dove, not a pigeon. And rehabbers will take them.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Anyone know how to find wildlife rehabilitation places or rehabbers near Wichita KS? May be the poor doves last chance. .??


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The dove is gone BUT in the future. getting in touch with local game wardens you can find out who does rehab. But I did look at the picture of the bird. It looked as it had a severe head injury. And many many birds will not survive that many die almost instant. But as said contacting a game warden can lead to a local rehab person.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

*He needed Dex*



AndreiS said:


> Perhaphs is too late and the bird will die, as you describe his symptoms worsening.
> 
> 
> Anyway:
> ...


Pity, AndreiS, with this type of head trauma and twitching, usually meaning imminent death, this bird needed Dex for brain swelling, buddy indicated he had no time nor money to do so. The bird had no chance, had a bad injury and not likely to have survived either way. Yes knew it was a mourning dove but didnt think that was important, only that it needed help either way with life or euthanizing.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Spartan, I found two places you might want to call. First is Wild Bird Rescue Inc, 4611 Lake Shore Dr, Wichita Falls, KS 940-691-0828. Also there is Wichita Animal Action League although I don't know if they help wildlife. WAAL is at [email protected], 316-361-6387. A local vet or animal control might also know of a rehabbers or wildlife rehab organization in your area. Hope someone can help.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

cwebster said:


> Spartan, I found two places you might want to call. First is Wild Bird Rescue Inc, 4611 Lake Shore Dr, Wichita Falls, KS 940-691-0828. Also there is Wichita Animal Action League although I don't know if they help wildlife. WAAL is at [email protected], 316-361-6387. A local vet or animal control might also know of a rehabbers or wildlife rehab organization in your area. Hope someone can help.


Wichita falls is in Texas.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The fact that it was a mourning dove _was_ important, as if he was looking for a place that takes doves, he would have had more luck. Asking around for places that take pigeons.....not so much.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> The fact that it was a mourning dove _was_ important, as if he was looking for a place that takes doves, he would have had more luck. Asking around for places that take pigeons.....not so much.


Really, they differentiate? Thats too bad, sure does sound like discrimination to me. We have more mourning doves than pigeons, that surprises me. The doves are WAY more common here. Not even sure what the status is for them in my town, but I do know that they have my number to call if any racers or fancies get taken into the local pound which according to them they get a lot of during racing season, so I know they take them in. Not sure about doves tho.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

I wish I haven't contributed with my message to your decision of killing him. I wouldn't do to an animal what I wouldn't do to my child. Euthanasia is violence and violence never helps.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

AndreiS said:


> I wish I haven't contributed with my message to your decision of killing him. I wouldn't do to an animal what I wouldn't do to my child. Euthanasia is violence and violence never helps.


I deleted some of mine for similar reasons. I want no part of shooting a bird. Vets euthanasia is only humane way.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

spartan8029 said:


> Thanks for people who actually helped me. I've had this bird for 3 days and I did my best. There are no places around me that takes feral pigeons, only raptors and migratory birds. I can't afford to pay medical costs for a wild bird I found, I have 2 100lb dogs that eat a lot and I take care of a handicapped parent. I apologize if i sounded heartless but clearly if I didn't care about the bird I wouldn't have searched online, took the time to register an account and then post asking for help. The bird ended up twitching nonstop and it hurt my heart to watch it. I did end up doing what was necessary, but only because it had to be done. He was wrapped and buried with dignity. I'm a grown man who's seen alot of **** and now I have tears rolling down my face because of the entire ordeal, negative comments included.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helped, I posted my location a few times hoping someone would offer a home but that didn't happen. I honestly wished the little guy would have made it.


You did your best. Also it was a wild migratory bird called a mourning dove, I'm sorry you missed that part. You are not heartless but just the opposite. 


Euthanasia talk is forbidden on this site now I know,so I'm really wondering why it's still being mentioned?, esp in this thread.

Also counter points are posted to be acceptable. So mine is animals are not humans and so can be dealt with differently with in the law at their end time. To compare the two is so off base for this thread. The man does not need anymore tears.... Geesssh! Iam disgusted And that is my counter point.


----------

